# Kane Sumabat / timberwolf



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Apparently he's a natty but nat or not, he's got a great chest plate. Says he's been working out for 25 years



View attachment 99411


he's on the other site http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/timberwolf/more.php?section=progresspics

http://www.simplyshredded.com/kane-sumabat-interview.html

After watching a youtube vide on him, he's not that big..

KANE SUMABAT


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wicked vascularity


----------

